# Who is the Dad?



## Ellymay1983

I did something completely out of character and now I'm pregnant.
My first day of my last period was July 31st. My cycle has been roughly every 26 days.
I had unprotected sex with guy #1 on the 10th and 12th of August and he he didn't pull out.
I stupidly then slept with guy #2 on the 16th August and he pulled out.
Going off dates and the fact that guy #1 didn't pull out both times I'd say he's the Dad, but you can never be 100% sure, so looking at doing a prenantal paternity test soon.
But what are your opinions?? 
Thanks heaps.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I would say definitely #1. I've been using the pull-out method for a long time, as well as some of the other ladies on here. The chances of getting pregnant with the pull out method are next to none. It is possible though so it's a good thing you're planning on taking a paternity test.


----------



## Elaine Smith

Hi Everyone kindly assist. The first day of my last period was on the 18th April 2020. I don’t know when I ovulated. (I slept with guy #1 on these dates: 29, 30 April 2020 and 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06 & 08 May 2020).

I then slept with guy #2 on the 10th May 2020.

According to the ultrasound it says I’m due on 30th January 2021. I took a pregnancy test on the 16th May and it was Negative I then took another pregnancy test on the 23rd May and it was positive. Who could be the father? I can’t seem to figure out when I might have conceived. Your response will be highly appreciated thank you.


----------



## loeylo

My opinion is that you shouldn’t use the pull out method unless you are exclusive with someone, due to the risk of catching an STD.

The only way to tell who the father is is to do a DNA test. Who we “think” the father is doesn’t matter. 

Good luck.


----------



## loeylo

Oh wait both posts are different people? 

advice still stands, there is no way for us to know.


----------



## Tmummy

I would say #1, but I'm with you on the paternity test, just to be sure.


----------

